# Body building Pics



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

Some random pics, before and after and just plain freaky.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

*Why?*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

*would you do this to yourself?*


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Why do people think Synthol is cool


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

Fools thats why.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2005)

Someone needs to post the after pics where the guys are got infected and had to be cut open.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

*Bitch tits before and after*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

*Smoothhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

*A young Bertil Fox*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

*Yates showing hope for the skinny guys*


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

GOD DARN THat's amazing in 10 years.


----------



## V Player (Mar 25, 2005)

Thats HGH in ten years.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

*fake*


----------



## Chain Link (Mar 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Id prefer to have the before, instead of the after.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

That is what I aspire to have.  The one on the right.  Great chest.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> That is what I aspire to have.


Bitch tits?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

You edited that *after* I wrote this.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

i know   I didn't know they were linked.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

*ouch*


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

O man, don't post that kind'a stuff   I"m eating


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


OMFG!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

*Oops*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

*Jay Cutler*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

Damn, at 15 he was big.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Mar 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Didn't he kill his wife and mother in law ?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

Yes, and from what I heard he lost all of his muscle.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 25, 2005)

nice guy!!


----------



## seven11 (Mar 25, 2005)

lol coleman on a bluk looks like a pregnent woman


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Mar 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yes, and from what I heard he lost all of his muscle.


Roid Rage...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

*Smooth Shawn*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## CursedOne (Mar 25, 2005)

thats some crazy shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

*Lee is big, but short*


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

He looks better like that IMO.  Man, look at that arm!

Is that tripple H next to him?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

Big.




Look at that outie


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

Eew.. I think thats from injecting slin right into his belly button..


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## CursedOne (Mar 25, 2005)

the blade is one bad ass mofo


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 25, 2005)

omg that looks like a stupid thing to do.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> omg that looks like a stupid thing to do.


It is.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It is.


 It's like chlorine for the human gene pool.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 25, 2005)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> Id prefer to have the before, instead of the after.


 Me too. 


 Hey, I thought *Bertil Fox* was given the death sentence or life?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Me too.
> 
> 
> Hey, I thought *Bertil Fox* was given the death sentence or life?


Just life.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> He looks better like that IMO.  Man, look at that arm!
> 
> Is that tripple H next to him?




I agree.  I also think that Gunter looks better in the pic next to ronnie that you titled smmmmmmmoooooth.  I think some of those guys look better when they are fuller and at a higher percentage of BF than competition.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I agree. I also think that Gunter looks better in the pic next to ronnie that you titled smmmmmmmoooooth. I think some of those guys look better when they are fuller and at a higher percentage of BF than competition.


 yep smooth looks nicer.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> yep smooth looks nicer.




I just think they look bigger and fuller yet still pretty ripped.  If I had to choose I would take that look any day.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

however, shawn ray looks like ass when he is smooth.  maybe that is because he looks like a pussy when he is ripped.


----------



## V Player (Mar 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> however, shawn ray looks like ass when he is smooth.  maybe that is because he looks like a pussy when he is ripped.


Agreed. I cant stand that conceited assmunch.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> Agreed. I cant stand that conceited assmunch.


I hear ya, this is what his ego needs!!!


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


How the hell do you lift this off the rack?


----------



## V Player (Mar 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya, this is what his ego needs!!!


GREAT USE OF THE FOLDING CHAIR SMILEY!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2005)

I have always wondered why no one likes Shawn? Is he a jerk?


----------



## V Player (Mar 26, 2005)

The biggest, the whinniest, the most egotistical jerk. I dont think Ive ever read an interview where he didnt 

a) whine about something (like never winning the Olympia)

b) talk about how good he is in a manner that was very condescending and disparaging to the other pros







Just my take on him.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 26, 2005)

lol, what you labeled smooth i labeled cut, lol,


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> lol, what you labeled smooth i labeled cut, lol,


They are smooth there compared to how cut they get.


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> They are smooth there compared to how cut they get.


----------



## carlito cool (Nov 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>




LOL


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 13, 2005)

They all look like shit smooth...maybe not dex 


Ronnie/Gunter/all of them look fat smooth.  I wonder if any top 20 BB keep their BF under 12% year round?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2005)

who's this? george jefferson or fred sanford?


----------

